# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات GSMFABRICA Products  eMMC Pro New Models , Non-Stop updates , more models more power

## mohamed73

eMMC Pro New Models Added  [08 JULY 2016]  Description :   *New Models Added* Release Notes:  * News :*  ***Sony Xperia M [ C1905 ]  eMMC Direct / Easy Repair / ISP Pinout / Dump [ Thanks to Proton ]* *HTC One X S720E [ NVIDIA ]   eMMC Direct / Easy Repair / ISP Pinout / Dump**LG G4 [ LS991 ] eMMC Direct / Easy Repair / ISP Pinout / Dump**LG G3 [ D855 ]  eMMC Direct / Easy Repair / ISP Pinout / Dump* *Samsung SCH-I545  eMMC Direct / Easy Repair / ISP Pinout / Dump [ Thanks to Proton ] *    *Support Page:*  Sony Xperia M [ C1905 ] Easy Repair Pack uploaded with XML partitionsSony Xperia M [ C1905 ] USER Dump uploadedSony Xperia M [ C1905 ] Full Dump package uploadedSony Xperia M [ C1905 ] Direct eMMC / ISP Pinouts uploadedLG G4 [ LS991 ] Easy Repair Pack uploaded with XML partitionsLG G4 [ LS991 ] USER Dump uploadedLG G4 [ LS991 ] Full Dump package uploadedLG G4 [ LS991 ] Direct eMMC / ISP Pinouts uploadedLG G3 [ D855 ] USER Dump uploadedLG G3 [ D855 ] Full Dump package uploadedLG G3 [ D855 ] Direct eMMC / ISP Pinouts uploadedLG G3 [ D855 ] Easy Repair Pack uploaded with XML partitionsSamsung SCH-I545 USER Dump uploadedSamsung SCH-I545 Full Dump package uploadedSamsung SCH-I545 Direct eMMC / ISP Pinouts uploadedSamsung SCH-I545 Easy Repair Pack uploaded with XML partitionsHTC One X [ NVIDIA ]  USER Dump uploadedHTC One X [ NVIDIA ]  Full Dump package uploadedHTC One X [ NVIDIA ]  Direct eMMC / ISP Pinouts uploadedHTC One X [ NVIDIA ]  Easy Repair Pack uploaded with XML partitions You can now operate with almost all mobile phones with eMMC / eMCP inside ! 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Advanced eMMC Repair*  *Universal Device Programmer**Free eMMC Booster with eMMC Pro Hardware*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] eMMC PRo - _Universal Device Programmer_ الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

